# Royal Holiday Club RCI deposit tips? Calling all experts...



## Whirl (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, for the first time in almost 7 years, we will not be able to use all our RHC credits, (rolled them last year, so can't do it this year). 

I will need to make an RCI deposit, which I have never done before. Are there any tips I should know before I do so. I  will be making a 1 BR Red deposit, using 23,750 credits. 

Is here anyway to request a particular resort and/or date (if so wht do you suggest as better choices) or do you just take what you get?

Thanks for your help. Cheryl


----------



## Hoc (Sep 12, 2006)

No way to request it.  RCI picks the resort and date from those available with your points.


----------



## JoeMid (Sep 12, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> No way to request it.  RCI picks the resort and date from those available with your points.


I've yet to do this (deposit from RHC points membership to RCI) but would like to know how.  Actually, I hope I never have to.  Hoc please explain, I understand Whirl's question but don't understand your answer... RCI picks, that doesn't make sense, I can understand that RHC might pick what they deposit from their inventory, they may already have bulk deposits.  Please explain your all too brief answer.


----------



## Hoc (Sep 12, 2006)

You call RHC and tell them, "I want to deposit my points for this year."  That is about all you can do.  RHC then calls RCI and tells them what units are available.  RCI picks whatever unit they want, and in a few days, you see in your account what unit was deposited.


----------



## JoeMid (Sep 12, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> You call RHC and tell them, "I want to deposit my points for this year."  That is about all you can do.  RHC then calls RCI and tells them what units are available.  RCI picks whatever unit they want, and in a few days, you see in your account what unit was deposited.


How do you know that?  Wouldn't RHC just deposit what has already been deemed an acceptable resort to RCI.  I don't understand how RCI picks, I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Hoc (Sep 12, 2006)

JoeMid said:
			
		

> How do you know that?



Because, when I made my first RHC points trade through RCI, I asked them how it worked, and they told me.  Then I went ahead and did the trade, and a few days later, I had a Cozumel New Year's Studio as a deposit in my RCI account in exchange for my 18,000 points.  It traded amazingly well, and I used it to trade into Amsterdam the following summer.


----------



## Whirl (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Hoc. I knew you would have the answer. That's a huge help. 
I really hate not using all my points like this, but circumstances dictate so this is the best alternative, even though I hardly need another deposit.

Thanks, Cheryl


----------



## Whirl (Sep 13, 2006)

A hypothesis....

Hoc, when you got your New Year's Studio assigned, did you deposit right at the end of the year? 

I am worried that if I deposit right now, then I will get a hurricane cancun week that will not trade so well. Only a hypothesis....when I was a Fairfield owner and  did an RCI deposit, the check-in date was usually the same month as when the deposit was  requested...don't know if this holds true for RHC as well.  

On the other hand, I wonder if by waiting too long, if you run the risk of them running out of weeks to deposit with RCI ( as would sometimes be the case with Fairfield if you waited too close to year-end). 

Curious? Any other data points from prior deposits from others to compare?

Thanks, 
Cheryl


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Sep 13, 2006)

*RCI charges*

Unless I am mistaken, you will have to pay around $500 to RCI in order to deposit the RHC points. You can then use them on ANY RCI property.

My wife and I did this around 10 years ago, worked ok (traveled to Vistana RCI resort), but I always remember when I am "out-of-pocket" $500 !!!:annoyed: 

So, unless anyone has more up-to-date info, I would see if you still have to pay RCI to make the deposit !


----------



## Whirl (Sep 13, 2006)

Self editing. Went on a little tirade. Fruitless, so retracted.


----------



## Hoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Whirl said:
			
		

> Hoc, when you got your New Year's Studio assigned, did you deposit right at the end of the year?



No, I deposited around October, so I was a bit concerned about it being so late in the year.  No worries, though.  It traded as well as my Nob Hill unit.


----------



## Hoc (Sep 13, 2006)

royalholidayclubbed said:
			
		

> Unless I am mistaken, you will have to pay around $500 to RCI in order to deposit the RHC points.



There was no additional fee to deposit.  Only had to pay the annual maintenance fee for the week.  Of course, that avoids the question of how many annual maintenance fees RHC makes you pay after the fact.


----------



## Whirl (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> No, I deposited around October, so I was a bit concerned about it being so late in the year.  No worries, though.  It traded as well as my Nob Hill unit.



Thanks, again. I will go ahead and see what I get...


----------



## MaryH (Oct 2, 2006)

Hoc, did you deposit in Oct for 2 months away in New Years?


----------



## MaryH (Oct 2, 2006)

I did one in Feb or March and RCI gave me a spaced banked week in Wyndham Nassau for Feb deposited only about 4-5 months out with little trading power.


----------



## caribbean (Oct 3, 2006)

When I made a deposit in March 05, RHC assigned me a week from Lake Placid with a chcek in date 14 days out. Talk about the bottom of the barrel. March week in New York deposited exactly 14 days before check in. Absolutely NO TRADE VALUE. Needless to say my next deposit went to SFX.


----------



## Hoc (Oct 4, 2006)

MaryH said:
			
		

> Hoc, did you deposit in Oct for 2 months away in New Years?



Yes, I did.


----------



## Whirl (Oct 4, 2006)

I kind of forget to call RHC for a few weeks and just did so , so I am awaiting the deposit to show up to see what I get. 

To note, as I had experienced with Fairfield, they can run out of inventory toward the end of the year. All the combinations of deposit options that I was presented when I called several weeks ago, were no longer available, like PRIME one bedrooms, (instead I got a HIGH one bedroom),although I probably should have taken the prime studio.  So, for maximum flexibility, I would suggest depositing as soon as you know you need to. 

I don't know that that will be of any help regarding late deposits with RCI, which is most disconcerting, but in theory I ahve know for months that I would need to deposit, but just now got around to dealing with it.


----------



## Whirl (Oct 9, 2006)

*Here's what I got....*

For the amount of points I had left, I requested a one-bedroom HIGH. I was assigned an  RHC -- Ixtapa Villas ( #2352) Sleeps 6/4  ( bit still a one bedroom) for Feb 4 06. 

I have no idea what to think of it yet, as I  have not tried to see how it  trades. Feb doesn't seem like too bad a time for Mexico, but I don't know squat about demand for Ixtapa. It is at least  a beachfront resort.

Any experiences or  educated speculations as to whether it will be a dog or reasonable trader?

Thanks, 
Cheryl


----------



## MaryH (Oct 17, 2006)

Cheryl,

How much points was used for the a 1bdrm High?


----------



## Blondie (Oct 18, 2006)

Cheryl, When I bought a resale RHC points acct it came with 4 years of RCI and a banked RHC Feb Acapulco studio week. It had decent trade power. I traded it for a 2 bedroom at  Fairfield Skyline in Atlantic city for mid July 2006 Loved it there.


----------



## Whirl (Oct 21, 2006)

MaryH said:
			
		

> Cheryl,
> 
> How much points was used for the a 1bdrm High?



It was about 23,000 and some change. I had 29K left and need maybe 37K for a 2 BR.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 23, 2006)

I ended up booked a New Years Eve week at Wyndham Nassau using 19K points for deposit into DAE.  DAE prefered holiday week and requiring 2 months out or mid Dec there were little options.  

I had deposited a week into RCI from RHC back in April and I got a spaced banked week at Wyndham Nassau that was already past a couple of months ago.  it does not pull  well and despite the fact it is suppose to be red, it pulls just a bit more than my IPV white week.

Cheryl and others that deposited into RHC recently, would be interested to see how your week pulls in RCI.


----------



## Whirl (Oct 24, 2006)

MaryH said:
			
		

> I ended up booked a New Years Eve week at Wyndham Nassau using 19K points for deposit into DAE.....
> 
> Cheryl and others that deposited into RHC recently, would be interested to see how your week pulls in RCI.





I hadn't even considered that I could deposit outside of RCI. I will keep that in mind. 

I haven't yet played with the week at all, but will try to provide some feedbcak when I do. I used to search EVERYDAY, several times a day just for fun, but now I really only am motivate to find the time, if I am looking for something in particular.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't like the fact that RCI deposit are choosen by RCI rather than you.  Also RCI can give you a space banked week that has already past.  So if they had not rented it out or rented it for only low prices, it would have very low trading power but you would not know it directly, only by the fact that the fact that the week does not pull anything.


----------

